
Libsodium Audit Results - runesoerensen
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/08/libsodium-audit-results/
======
bahjoite
The findings begin at
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/08/libsodium...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/08/libsodium-v1-0-12-and-v1-0-13-security-
assessment#section_3_1)

